# Fish ID



## aslon (Jul 1, 2008)

What is this fish called? I caught it yesterday afternoon on the southeast side of the three mile bridge, fishing off of the rocks with a gold spoon.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

It's one of the sea robins- neat fish, totally harmless. If you have a saltwater tank they make very interesting inhabitants!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Once Karon identifies a fish for you this post becomes a







issue.


----------



## aslon (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, just curious.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Sea Robinmakes great flounder bait. Cut the belly and sides up in thin strips. Drag a strip slow on the bottom either by itself or tagged onto a jig. Flounders can't resist it.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

> *Coryphaena (9/11/2008)*It's one of the sea robins- neat fish, totally harmless. If you have a saltwater tank they make very interesting inhabitants!


You got that right, they are awsome in an aquarium.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are great in the tank as long as you don't keep them with any other aggressive local fish ( small snapper,sea bass and even pinfish). We have tried to keep them in our tank here at the shop but the sea bass and pinfish always attack their fins and they eventually die.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you Karon! outstanding! Thanks for the tip aboutsalt tanks.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

We use to call them bat fish. Batty batty batty...

As always our wonderful Marine Biologist comes through.:clap:bowdown


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Sea robin is correct and I too have kept them in a tank. It is cool how they almost use their finger-like fins to walk rather than swim across the bottom. There is another fish with the common name batfish but, it is different.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Batfish are really neat too.... here'sa polka-dot batfishwe got on the research vessel last year.... 



















This one was returned to the bay alive- it was too large for any of us to realistically attempt to keep it. 

Oh, and ditto the post above about pinfish being aggressive in aquaria- we keep them for research projects at UWF, and even the small (finger-sized) fish are incredibly aggressive- even in the 2000 gal tanks! They are also very good at outcompeting everything else in the tank for food.

Back to sea robins in aquaria, I did best keeping them with slow-moving fishes- seahorses worked out great as tankmates. That particular tank had to be fed a lot.

Dauphin Island Estuarium has some really neat sea robin displays, with a couple of different species:



















Oh, yeah, they have a little bitty batfish as well....


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

They are pretty fish. Those aresome nice pictures there


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

That's the fish I was referring to but, I didn't have a picture. I'm guessing you are a marine biologist. I'm studying biology over here at FSU.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mutant Ninja Turtle fish, is more like it....hahaha

That thing is ugly.


----------

